# Please stop raining...



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It's been raining constantly since I've picked up the car - it's really starting to get to me now...

Still, any excuse:

























And the real workhorse, the Honda Civic:









Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Here was I..*

.. thinking I was pathetic with my Renault Twingo workhorse   but as always in life, there's always someone to beat you    

Anyway, what's the complaining about rain then ? You've got a fantastic car for the rain there !! Use it, for crying out loud !


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Trust me to get grief from a race car driver!



Cem


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Supposed to be positive stimulation...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ahhh Cem...you made me drool all over my keybord once again! 

Car now looks the nuts with those new bits fitted!! 

As Andre said....use the car in the rain!! Those RE-01 are amazing on the wet....just give them a chance


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Sweet!*

She is stunning Cem.

Hopefully the dry weather will come soon!


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey Cem,
bet my Mitsi Colt GLX 12V Auto will beat your Honda.......even in the rain..........how about a race round Brent Cross car park ?
oh, but I'm not going to race your "other" car with my "other" car.......that would be a bit incestuous seeing as its your old one.
BTW you and Shin are turning that garage into "Skyline Central" !

When it dries out I feel a bit of a R34 blast coming on !!!
Regards
wroestar


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I really like it when it rains these days. You han have an awful lot of fun driving, in relative safety. Sideways round roundabouts and the like, can be done at speeds that aren't quite as ridiculous as you need in the dry.

Lovely looking car cem, but to finish it off i think you need to get some of those little blue light up washer jet thingies and an F.C.U.K sticker ;-)


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Plenty of time to clean it!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*If you waxed the car ...*

... it wouldn't matter 

Says the man in the ragtop


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

thought silver wasn't the best colour for a 34.......no longer 

stunning car
ciao

Romo


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks great!!! 

LOL - I think that same blue Mini was in the background of the pictures of your blue car!!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pics CEM!!!!


----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

:smokin: Wow!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks all..

Heh Jon, you're right it is....when it's raining, photography doesn't present many original choices I'm afraid 

Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem...I have to dissagree. Get yourself out on the rain and take some nice snaps. Convert them to B&W and turn up the contrast a wee bit and you have your self some nice classy shots.

Works for me


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Webmaster said:


> *Thanks all..
> 
> Heh Jon, you're right it is....when it's raining, photography doesn't present many original choices I'm afraid
> 
> Cem *


True, however....

I got this good one of mine in the rain.









You just have to be a little more creative. 


And yes, I am really 60 feet tall  :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

You misunderstood me - it wasn't that the creative juice was lacking, I just preferred the dry to the wet at the time 

Cem


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks beautiful Cem, and having seen it (and worked on it a fair bit ) I can assure others its not just good photography that makes it look that sexy 

Dan


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Webmaster said:


> *I just preferred the dry to the wet at the time
> *


I take it you've changed your mind re. rain then, right ?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cem,

Looking good.

If you and little John do go for a blast round Brent Cross one night, drop me a line cos I might just be installing the new TV system for the John Lewis there, and its night work and would make the evening go quicker !!  

Have fun,

James.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

I wish we have some more rain here, it got so much sun shine here, my paint is fading and my skin is burning up  

Sorry Cem, can't resist to rub it in a little. Just playing with you mate  

Seriously though, it is true that I am a little tired of the sun, it is just too intense. We have so little rain recently, a lake that is near my house is pretty much dried up, what a shame.

Having too much of one thing is never good  

Jeff


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice! (Shocking parking though )


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Just found these....*

....looks absolutely stunning Cem...hope to get the "guided tour" of the car soon.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ta all for the comments (and to all the pro-rainists!)

This is what I did right about 10 minutes before the heavens opened up this weekend, I dunno why I bother sometimes....

Cem (jem)


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

know how u feel m8, the last 4 times I've cleaned and shamied my car it has taken all of 10 mins for the heavens to open 

Still... u've managed to get the piccy  and it does look loooovly


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Yup looks lovely, still crap parking though! I mean look at it, it's miles away from the kerb  

I feel your pain with the weather too, I managed to get this photo of my car about 10 minutes after I'd finished too...

Grrrrr!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Oh baby


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thorin, that's a great picture - I can just imagine your frustration!

Took some more on Blowdog.com 

Cem


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Club Carbon?*

Is it me ... or has the car lost a little more weight from the sides.

Sure it didn't have those mirrors when I saw it.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*What's wrong with the parking?*

Since the GT-N's went on mine, it's yet to get within a foot of a kerb, and I intend to keep it that way.

Car's looking great, Cem.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Webmaster said:


> *Thorin, that's a great picture - I can just imagine your frustration!
> 
> Took some more on Blowdog.com
> 
> Cem *


Cem, do you have the full size photo's of your car up anywhere? I'd love a copy if so. Who's is the black skyline, Shin's?


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

> Since the GT-N's went on mine, it's yet to get within a foot of a kerb


besides, its healthy to walk the last part of the journey :smokin:


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

slippyr4 said:


> *besides, its healthy to walk the last part of the journey :smokin: *


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Cem excellent movies on your site!


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Cem,

Very very nice 

Got to say, looking at your new avitar, that your looking a little 'peaky' mate... I think your spending far to much time down in the fallout shelter with the car, be best if you get out more, rain or not 

RonS


----------



## Emperor2000 (Jan 3, 2003)

Thorin said:


> *Cem, do you have the full size photo's of your car up anywhere? I'd love a copy if so. Who's is the black skyline, Shin's? *



Yea it be nice if ya had that pic when you just washed it in better resolution cause i want it a a background on my desktop : )


----------

